# I need some help, again...



## NeonMixer (Mar 3, 2015)

So i was trying to hatch an egg when all of a sudden it stopped moving. I looked through it with a flashlight. It was wiggling around inside the incubator a fews day before but now im worried. Is this natural?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First, one egg? Not a good idea since chicks are very afraid about being alone and not having their own kind.

No where near enough information. What day of incubation is it on? What are you using to incubate and what are you using for measuring temps and humidity?


----------



## NeonMixer (Mar 3, 2015)

robin416 said:


> First, one egg? Not a good idea since chicks are very afraid about being alone and not having their own kind.
> 
> No where near enough information. What day of incubation is it on? What are you using to incubate and what are you using for measuring temps and humidity?


We only had one egg and there are more chickens outside. And the hatching date was March 27th. The temp is 101 and humidity is high (maybe 80 or something)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you using a wet bulb to measure humidity? If not, you're right, that's way too high. It shouldn't be above 40/45%. If you have a still air incubator then 101 is correct but what are you using to measure temp?

This is where I lucked out, I could hatch one chick and get away with it. I almost always had a broody hen or one raising new chicks in the coop that I could give a single to.


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

I need help what kind of rooster is this
View attachment 17544


----------

